# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Thomas Massie Forum >  Rep. Thomas Massie Stands Up for Covington Catholic Students

## Brian4Liberty

Exclusive Interview: Rep. Thomas Massie Stands Up for Covington Catholic Students
By Peter D'Abrosca - Jan 21, 2019




> In an exclusive interview with Big League Politics, Rep. Thomas Massie (R-Ky.) defended the students of Covington Catholic High School who were unfairly smeared by the mainstream press and subsequently attacked by the political left on social media.
> 
> These kids got a lesson in social media mobs, Massie said, and the mob that forms in social media forms quickly, and it is there to bully anybody from saying what they really think and what they believe, particularly if its a conservative viewpoint.
> 
> Several boys from Covington Catholic became the object of press and social media scorn after video clips emerged of their interaction with a Native American man named Nathan Phillips last Friday at the March for Life in Washington D.C. Shortened clips showed Nick Sandmann, a student at the school who was wearing a #MAGA hat, smirking at Phillips as Phillips beat his drum in Sandmanns face. The press narrative, which has now been thoroughly debunked as full videos of the interaction have emerged, was that the students were bullying Phillips. In reality, Phillips and a few other Native men approached the boys first, in a clear attempt at provocation.
> 
> The social media mob is a left-wing mob. Massie said, The right does not do this. Its considered harassment if it comes from the right, and if it comes from the left, its just free speech  and theres your double standard.
> 
> Massie also admonished the left for moving their social media efforts into the real world, attempting to destroy the personal lives of the objects of their ridicule.
> ...

----------


## Brian4Liberty



----------


## Brian4Liberty

> *Lessons from Covington Catholic flap* 
> 
> a picture of a high school kid supposedly harassing an old Indian guy beating a drum was, "Why is this image newsworthy?" The image was newsworthy because the left shapes the news.  
> 
> High school kids harass their elders on a daily basis.  Even if the Covington kid was guilty as accused, other *kids throughout America were doing worse things to old people … mugging them, punching them, maybe even killing them.  Even if caught on video, the media would not show these incidents unless the left found them politically useful*.  … This framing of the news has gone on for more than fifty years.  …
> 
> the Washington Post, CNN, and the rest were prepared to ruin the lives of some adolescents, who had come to Washington to march for life, to score a cheap political point. …


That’s about it. More than anything, this incident is an indictment of the hypocritical, incompetent, prejudiced, and leftist propaganda spewing mainstream media.

----------


## jkr

> And let’s be real. The number one motivation for wearing a MAGA hat is to troll the leftists (with the exception of a Trump rally or GOP event). On the other side of the coin, it’s similar to a leftist wearing a Che Guevara or communist theme shirt. All about trolling.


to be fair, that is questioning thier motives which we do not know. I would assume there is  a spectrum of reasons people wear maga


...back in 07, when i got my ron paul starter kit (hat tee bumper) I wore it all to U of cincy with pride!
here is the guy with the answer!

i was happy someone represented me and i wanted to share it with everyone. Much like after i started chasing the Messiah YESHUA.

...and much like then, alot of people didnt like it...


i would rather be right than popular


imagine if it was rand and that was us...REALLY think about that.
its bad enough they tried to kill him twice, what if i couldnt wear my vintage ron paul shirt to kroger

our clothes are the only public expression we have left and we still insist on being fashion police

----------


## phill4paul

> That’s about it. More than anything, this incident is an indictment of the hypocritical, incompetent, prejudiced, and leftist propaganda spewing mainstream media.


  Teens playing, as if that's the word for it, the "knock out game" didn't get anywhere the media coverage.

----------


## angelatc

> And lets be real. The number one motivation for wearing a MAGA hat is to troll the leftists (with the exception of a Trump rally or GOP event). On the other side of the coin, its similar to a leftist wearing a Che Guevara or communist theme shirt. All about trolling.


That's like saying the only reason we wore Ron Paul shirts was to troll.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Teens playing, as if that's the word for it, the "knock out game" didn't get anywhere the media coverage.


Exactly.

If you are referring to my use of the term “prejudiced”, I use it in it’s original, literal sense, not as a twisted leftist newspeak word.

Praejudicium (Judgement in advance) of any context or investigation, is exactly what the media and the crazed people on the internet did. He was judged based upon his face, nothing else.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> That's like saying the only reason we wore Ron Paul shirts was to troll.


Both started out as honest support for a candidate.

You would still be relatively safe with a Ron Paul shirt in the general public, but it would be riskier than say a Bernie Sanders shirt in some neighborhoods. And if you went to a progressive or neoconservative event today, you know youd be trolling. Hi Megan (McCain), pleased to meet you! Could you introduce me to to Liz (Cheney) over there? And wheres the birthday boy, Bill (Kristol)?

----------


## angelatc

> Both started out as honest support for a candidate.
> 
> You would still be relatively safe with a Ron Paul shirt in the general public, but it would be riskier than say a Bernie Sanders shirt in some neighborhoods. And if you went to a progressive or neoconservative event today, you know you’d be trolling. “Hi Megan (McCain), pleased to meet you! Could you introduce me to to Liz (Cheney) over there? And where’s the birthday boy, Bill (Kristol)?”


They were not at a progressive event.  They were at a pro-life rally on the mall.

----------


## acptulsa

> That's like saying the only reason we wore Ron Paul shirts was to troll.


If you accept the premise it was just an 'educational campaign', then that _is_ what they were for.




> They were not at a progressive event.  They were at a pro-life rally on the mall.


So they were trolling those trolls who came to troll them.

And succeeded beyond their wildest nightmares.  God bless 'em, they even managed to troll the mainstream media.

----------


## angelatc

> So they were trolling those trolls who came to troll them.
> 
> .


They were waiting for a bus after petitioning their government.  And the hats were probably purchased as souvenirs.

----------


## acptulsa

> They were waiting for a bus after petitioning their government.  And the hats were probably purchased as souvenirs.


There were enough individuals there that we're likely both correct.  And there was probably a reason or two we haven't thought of.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Adding the Confederate flag to your list.


Or the American Flag these days.

----------


## AZJoe

The liar Nathan Phillips who claimed to be a marine "recon ranger" is not a Vietnam War Vet. He was never deployed to Vietnam and was a mechanic that went AWOL three times.

----------

